# Foxy's Foaling Thread.......



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's beautiful! Who's the baby-daddy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Whos' the daddy?*

The daddy is Romeo - he's beautiful and only recently gelded - although he was a perfect gentleman around Foxy - her being the elder of the 2 taught him a few manners! He's almost 3 and is by Bazaars Chief & Cora.
i haven't seen him for about 8 months now, but he was hitting 16h then and hadn't finished growing so i'm expecting this babe to be all legs!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She looks close .... happy foaling!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

We did think things were happening on Thursday night, my husband and youngest son had been to check on her at night - they rushed back saying her waters had broken so we all trouped en-masse to wait for the foal to arrive, only to find her eating and searching our pockets for food when we arrived - she must have just had a really big wee! :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds stupid. Do you know what to look for and when to seek emergency help with foaling?

It can be exciting AND scary!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She looks pretty close, I hope all goes well and you have a happy healthy foaling.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Sorry if this sounds stupid. Do you know what to look for and when to seek emergency help with foaling?
> 
> It can be exciting AND scary!


Hi - Yes - I've watched video after video - read everything I can get my hands on and when the vet came and gave Fox her boosters and health check a few weeks ago, he came with all the info he said I should need - step by step and hour by hour of what should happen when - including their out of hours on-call number should I need it if ANYTHING doesn't go to plan. I'm surprised he didn't charge me for extra time with all the questions I had for him. 

I've also spoken to her previous owner who as a breeder had all her foaling history on file - we went through this and hopefully she'll have a health foal with no problems as in the past - she didn't wax up in her last 2 pregnancies so we can't look out for that - and the only "issue" she had was being so excited at having a foal, she constantly cleaned it and they had to hold her so it could feed - but after the first feeding on both foals, she was fine - it seemed the excitement took over for a little while!

As this is the first horse we've had, i'm just going to call the vet out if i think anything's wrong at all - I don't want to risk either Fox or the baby's life by waiting - and I'd rather pay for a wasted vet journey than live with any regrets. The vet will also be coming out the day after the foals born to take blood and do the usual foal checks (whatever they are) to ensure it has Foxy's antibodies.

Our farrier who lives close (and breeds horses) is also on call should we need him. 

It is exciting, but also very very scary! Quite a few "horsey" people I know advised against getting the vet out either for immunisations or her pre-foal check :? but as I know enough to know this advice isn't the best and I don't know enough to know if she's getting the flu etc, that's one piece of advise I was happy to ignore!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wishing you a happy and healthy foaling!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Wishing you a happy and healthy foaling!!


 
Thankyou - just got back from "tea-time" feeding and STILL troughing everything in sight! And STILL no baby (although it isn't 10pm yet lol).


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Everyone has a "first time" .. sounds like you've done your homework and are ready to go... don't forget the camera!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Still no sign, she looks like a cow with her swinging udders! 
Hubby shattered (he's on the "middle of the night" shifts) but Fox is loving the life!
A full groom this morning (her winter coat is coming away - what little wimter coat she has anyway) and now all we need is her baby xx
I'll get more pics at tea time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Everyone has a "first time" .. sounds like you've done your homework and are ready to go... don't forget the camera!


I hope I am ready haha x either that, or the vet's getting a call  And the cameras by my side xx

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing! I hope everything goes well for your first foal.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi All

News from this morning - absolutely nothing! 

Baby seems lower than ever and the boobies are still swinging - I seriously don't know how she's hanging on. she did have a full groom yesterday and looked lovely until a trip out to the field...........

Tried to look under her tail today, but she wasn't keen so i'll leave that to the hubby lol.

As i've said before , I'm sure it's going to happen tonight haha


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Lord ....look at her!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

See looks close.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh wow! It's gotta be soon!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

holy belly!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> holy belly!!!


Haha

It hasn't stopped her from having a gallop around the field (much to my dismay - she terrified me - i'm sure I couldn't run that fast - or had any inclination to do so - when having my boys) 

We've had a lovely, rare day out in the sun - the galloping started when she decided enough was enough and she wanted to return to her stable! So madam got her wish :wink: xx


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You're such a good horse slave, uh .. I mean ... OWNER! ..lol


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

texasgal said:


> You're such a good horse slave, uh .. I mean ... OWNER! ..lol


Never a truer word spoken in jest - lol!


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG!! She is round as a beach ball! Cute.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She looks more than ready!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

omg she gallops? LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

My goodness she is enormous! Not sure how she managed to gallop, but that must have been something to see.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Has the sire thrown color before?


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh man, my old mare looked like that the day she foaled. Low hanging belly, edema, huge boobies, and a squishy bum! She also lost her appetite about 2 weeks before she foaled and lost a LOT of weight (which she gained back quickly after foaling) and would squirt milk when she walked! Definitely no galloping around for her until she popped the little thing out  Can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

smguidotti said:


> Has the sire thrown color before?


This'll be the sires first and only foal so it's a total surprise as to what they'll produce together.
My monies on looking like daddy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> omg she gallops? LOL


Yes and it frightened the life out of me but she seemed to forget she had this enormous belly lol x So madam decided it was time to return to her stable lol x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy moly she's HUGE! That baby's gonna be something if mama's so close to foaling and still so spunky!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

PaintedBandit said:


> Holy moly she's HUGE! That baby's gonna be something if mama's so close to foaling and still so spunky!


Tips on how to handle a foal are always welcome (and i'm serious lol) xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ship foal to Texas.
I'll play with .. um, I mean .. "handle" your foal for you ... hehehe.

They get stronger by the hour... handle them early.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

texasgal said:


> Ship foal to Texas.
> I'll play with .. um, I mean .. "handle" your foal for you ... hehehe.
> 
> They get stronger by the hour... handle them early.


Haha - if only....... :lol:

Foxy's had another (rare) day out in the sun today - and had a lovely mud bath in the process - my husband's going to be sooooooo pleased when he sees her :lol:  AND YET STILL NO FOAL !!!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think these mares enjoy the pampering so much, the hold off knowing that when the kid gets here ..it'll be all about him/her.


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> Tips on how to handle a foal are always welcome (and i'm serious lol) xx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The last foal I dealt with was born on the farm I was managing. The owner made some HUGE mistakes which led me to having to spend HOURS catching her or haltering her, she was really bad about kicking & rearing for a while too.

My advice, handle early (let mama and baby have their bonding time of course) and handle _often_! Halter break it ASAP. You don't necessarily need to work on leading immediately but getting that baby used to having hands on/around it's face & *ears *will make your life much easier when it's bigger and you have to go through the weaning process! I ended up not only having to help halter break a weanling, but also spent hours teaching said weanling how to lead & pick up feet!

Also, avoid getting kicked. It might be little but it still hurts! :wink:

The foal we had was out of two Thoroughbreds, both off the track, and mama was as big as a house before she finally foaled! She had a cute little bay filly who was the devil for quite a while!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's got to be soon!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW!! Ginormous!! Definitely gotta be within the next day or two at most, in my opinion ;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

if you want to see pics of a text book foaling - merlot's foaling is here...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/merlots-foaling-thread-137414/page22/
regarding handling a foal, I handled my guy Zephyr Moo a little at birth and then stood back to let Mama do the bonding. Then I handled (and still do) him every day several times for no more than 5 - 10 minutes each time.
There are pics of his handling on his growing up thread here 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/growth-lord-lubbaduck-aka-zephyr-moo-144278/
I'm not saying this is the only way but it has worked a treat for us and he is just a peach to handle. (3 months now)


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

Merlot said:


> if you want to see pics of a text book foaling - merlot's foaling is here...
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/merlots-foaling-thread-137414/page22/
> regarding handling a foal, I handled my guy Zephyr Moo a little at birth and then stood back to let Mama do the bonding. Then I handled (and still do) him every day several times for no more than 5 - 10 minutes each time.
> There are pics of his handling on his growing up thread here
> ...


I wish Twiggy's owner had done this with her when she was born! Instead she was handled at feeding time (twice a day) and turnout and even then she wasn't "handled" at turnout because no one could put a halter on her or lead her until she was 6/7 months old!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Merlot said:


> if you want to see pics of a text book foaling - merlot's foaling is here...
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/merlots-foaling-thread-137414/page22/
> regarding handling a foal, I handled my guy Zephyr Moo a little at birth and then stood back to let Mama do the bonding. Then I handled (and still do) him every day several times for no more than 5 - 10 minutes each time.
> There are pics of his handling on his growing up thread here
> ...


Can I book one of those births in please 

I'm really hoping that the foal arrives this week - my sons are on holiday and it would be great to have them around to play (or maul) with it haha every time we're there instead of just the night visits they can only make when they return to school next week.

We have a foal halter ready - i'm planning on this foal being the easiest thing on 4 legs to handle - now just got to tell the foal that :lol: xx


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Yesterday saw another beautiful sunny day (albeit a little frosty first thing) so i thought another perfect day for Foxy to go out - of course she found more mud to roll in.......

Picture 1 - Enjoying the early morning sunshine.

Picture 2 - The Mud Monster returns!!!!!

AND STILL NO FOAL!!!!!!!!!! (I really thought the gallop the day before might have jogged it out) :wink:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

And a front belly shot............


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she is enormous. It just can't be long now!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Wow, she is enormous. It just can't be long now!


I've been convincing myself that tonight's the night for over a week haha.

Had another day out today (no rolling around in mud thank goodness) and half expected it to be in the field when I went to bring her in - but alas, no - she's still carrying baby around with her. boobies full, bum relaxed although she hasn't got the v shape - she seems almost to have split muscles under her belly (running from back to front) - if twins were a possibility it would look like there was one each side - but i'm thinking this is just weaker muscles due to this being her 7th or 8th foal?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh,that belly's definitely getting that pointy look;baby must be starting to move into position.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

OOOooo!! Getting exciting!! She is ginormous!! Lol.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well folks, here's the latest on Mrs Fox!

Still eating although not as much as usual - and my hubby said after his early morning visit that she looked thinner so it looks as though she's dropped even further today so fingers crossed - and dare I say it (after convincing everyone around me for the past 2 weeks that "tonight's going to be the night" ), it might be tonight.......

We seem to have what looks like a little waxing (she didn't wax with her previous 2 foals, but then again, she foaled 10 days after bagging up with both of them and as we're now on day 22 i've given up going by her past history :lol.

She is very sweet at the moment though and seems to want company and just follows me round the stable whilst i'm mucking out - she's still not keen on belly contact though, hence the mud....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Her nipples aren't so full ... doesn't necessarily mean anything. These mares ..... one thing's for sure ... she HAS to have it SOMETIME....


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Come on Foxy.. We're waiting here


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

boy oh boy she's big!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Subbing....waiting for this beach ball to appear!!!! Bless her heart she is huge!!!! Best of luck everyone!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Got the cutest little foaling jacket at the ready - at this rate, it'll already be too small when this baby finally makes an entrance........:smile:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing much to report today (can see this going well into March at this rate haha).

The weather has taken a cold turn (although looking at some of the foaling threads, we've only had a flurry of snow which disappeared before it hit the ground) so I wondered if that had anything to do with her keeping the baby in but who knows?

She's losing her bum compared to a couple of weeks ago, no change in booby size (and still what looks like a little bit of waxing) - baby still seems very low and here's a shot of her "lady parts" so not looking like too much is happening there........


Come on Foxy! The daddy and her were put together on the 10th March last year, and he was with her straight away - she didn't seem to come into season again and after the first week, wouldn't entertain any funny business with him so i'm expecting a baby soon! I keep telling her that, but she's too busy munching to listen :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing......


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

C'mon Foxy! She's really hanging onto that baby!

On a side note, every time I see this thread come up in my email, that song by Jimi Hendrix pops into my head. I think you should make it her theme song.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> C'mon Foxy! She's really hanging onto that baby!
> 
> On a side note, every time I see this thread come up in my email, that song by Jimi Hendrix pops into my head. I think you should make it her theme song.


haha!! You too huh? My hubby dedicated that song to me when we were in high school lol!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> C'mon Foxy! She's really hanging onto that baby!
> 
> On a side note, every time I see this thread come up in my email, that song by Jimi Hendrix pops into my head. I think you should make it her theme song.


Which song? (although I probably won't be able to get it out of my head when you tell me)


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Foxy Lady


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

cmarie said:


> Foxy Lady


Haha - Yep, i'll be singing that all day now........:wink:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, no photos today as no change from yesterday BUT last night, about 11pm, hubby and I were doing a check on Fox - she was having her bucket feed and usually just inhales it all and doesn't even lift her head until she's finished.
Anyway, half way through, she lifted her head, made a circle in her stable, and started to stretch her neck and lift her front lip in a way i've never seen her do before - it was quite comical.
THEN the leg stretching started - her back legs would stretch straight out and she pawed at the ground for a while. 
I was sure she was in labour, so we stayed an watched her for a while - until she went back to eating, then moved on to her hay net after the bucket was empty! And since then, still nothing. Hubby thinks it was wind! I just think she's playing with us now :lol:.
COME ON FOX!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> Which song? (although I probably won't be able to get it out of my head when you tell me)


Just ask any old hippy...........


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

FANTASTIC - Suits her down to the ground :rofl:

That song was made for Foxy!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, perhaps if you play it she'll have that foal. Maybe that's all she's been waiting for...


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Haha, perhaps if you play it she'll have that foal. Maybe that's all she's been waiting for...


At this stage, i'll try ANYTHING :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

When she going to have this baby??!! She cant possibly keep it in there much longer.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my GOODNESS she is huge!


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

C'mon Foxy let us see you're pretty baby already gah!


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

going to be a gorgeous baby


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Still no baby as of 11:30pm today - but Foxy seems tired (could have been the rude awakening we just gave her) and has slowed down.
My eldest son (who's mare she is) saw the foal kicking mum like crazy and it actually kicked his hand away - we found it reacted when we shone the light on Foxy's belly - it'll come out saddled up and ready to race at this rate!
I'll take the camera tomorrow and update the pics - but she's still looking like she's swallowed a beach ball  xx


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

*come on already! *

I remember waiting for my mare to foal, she went 356 days and the last two weeks was excruciating! Hope all is well with the foal and momma when the little one comes!


----------



## Sherripohlman (Jan 3, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi All

Just a quick update - there's no change :lol:.

The weather is lovely here at the moment - i've been putting Foxy out in the field hoping she'll realise it's warm enough to have the baby - but nothing so far..... (it's freezing at night though so she's probably thinking "not on your nelly")!

Milk's still full - she seems to be holding her tail a little away from her the last couple of days but she's still eating like a trooper. I've even stopped thinking we'll have a foal when I go down to her - she just doesn't want to share it


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

My goodness .....


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Hubby thinks we're not having a foal - we're having a food baby!:lol:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I must say,that belly is quite..impressive.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm, my opinion is that it wasn't a beach ball she swallowed, it was a massive bowling ball! :rofl:

Whatever she ate, it was big and heavy :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Holy barrel.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Any new news on how miss foxy is doing?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Any new news on how miss foxy is doing?


If it's possible for a horse to cross her legs and keep the baby in, then that's what Foxys doing! :-x

She seems bigger and lower than ever, and her bum is like jelly. The boobies are still full, but her lady parts aren't really changing - do these always get longer/soften, or can this happen just before or as they foal?

We've had a lovely week of warm dry weather, so i've been putting her out every day hoping she'll think it's warm enough to drop the foal but alas not! 

Her poos are looser than they have been in the last couple of days, but seriously - she's hanging on to this baby! 

And she's still got enough energy to roll around - as the mud would indicate!

And not being a patient person, this is doing me no good at all :wink: xx

I'd even like to say tonight's the night, but even the kids roll their eyes at me now :rofl: xx


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm about the same place with Tica! We should take bets on who foals first, haha! Foxy is lovely. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Nightside said:


> I'm about the same place with Tica! We should take bets on who foals first, haha! Foxy is lovely.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My money's on Tica xx :thumbsup:


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't notice my mare getting really loose or even soft in her hind end when she foaled (maiden.) But she went REALLY fast.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Subbing!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So... I was bored during my night class and decided to read what was happening on HF. I clicked on this thread in my email, and it took me directly to the lady parts picture. I sit at the front of the room. I tried to exit really quickly, but I'm sure people saw. If that isn't karma for not paying attention in class, I don't know what is. When class was over, I hurried out and made sure not to make eye contact with anyone. :hide:

And she is really hanging on to that baby! I can't wait to see him/her when they finally arrive!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Glynnis, that has DEFINITELY happened to me at work.... I mean, I don't hit up the forums at work....


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I at least have cubicle walls and a sold wall behind me at work. Definitely a note to self to not look at foaling threads in class anymore!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> So... I was bored during my night class and decided to read what was happening on HF. I clicked on this thread in my email, and it took me directly to the lady parts picture. I sit at the front of the room. I tried to exit really quickly, but I'm sure people saw. If that isn't karma for not paying attention in class, I don't know what is. When class was over, I hurried out and made sure not to make eye contact with anyone. :hide:
> 
> And she is really hanging on to that baby! I can't wait to see him/her when they finally arrive!


I'm sat here laughing away in an empty house ! Kids and hubby at football training - and i'm having hysterics at the thought of Foxy's lady parts being flashed to your unsuspecting class mates! If nobosy sits next to you next week, you know why :rofl:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

AND STILL NO FOAL :evil:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Army wife said:


> I didn't notice my mare getting really loose or even soft in her hind end when she foaled (maiden.) But she went REALLY fast.


That'll do for me - she's not keen on my keep looking at her nether regions anyway :lol:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my you better go squeeze her cause this has been a LONG wait and my husband keeps asking me why people are taking pictures of their mare hooshoos and posting them online. LoL


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Oh my you better go squeeze her cause this has been a LONG wait and my husband keeps asking me why people are taking pictures of their mare hooshoos and posting them online. LoL


Seriously, I've gone from taking photos of my kids, to lifting Foxy's tail and saying "Smile"! I never thought i'd be doing this in my wildest dreams :grin:


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Reckyroo said:


> Seriously, I've gone from taking photos of my kids, to lifting Foxy's tail and saying "Smile"! I never thought i'd be doing this in my wildest dreams :grin:


 
I would love to be able to breed a horse just once but either mare I have now I am just not willing to risk to breed them. (to attached to my mares to take a chance with breeding) Thats why I watch on here so I can enjoy pictures of everybody else. The past few weeks I have been watching and waiting and I showed my husband pictures of Foxy and he was blown away. He said he felt so bad for her cause she is huge and had dropped so much.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going to give her the weekend and if she hasn't foaled by then, give the vet a ring to come out on Monday just to check everything's ok. She's happy in herself, eating like a horse (ahem), the foal's moving, but the sheer size of her (not that i've any "live" experience apart from Foxy) would suggest she's ready to pop adn has been for a few weeks! She's normally quite a slight frame, so I think this pregnancy makes her look enormous. A friend who has experience with horses offered to do an internal, but I declined - I'd rather the vet do it in case there's anything that goes wrong..... but the bottom line is I'm just not patient person at all :razz:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I would love to be able to breed a horse just once but either mare I have now I am just not willing to risk to breed them. (to attached to my mares to take a chance with breeding) Thats why I watch on here so I can enjoy pictures of everybody else. The past few weeks I have been watching and waiting and I showed my husband pictures of Foxy and he was blown away. He said he felt so bad for her cause she is huge and had dropped so much.


To be honest, I share the same views about any unnecessary breeding (both of my dogs are spayed lol). Fox was bred as this was my son's girlfriends "dream and future career" (Fox was put with her stallion) - 3 months later after the deed was done, his girlfriend left him :? so of course we've stepped in to help him with Foxy, but if she hadn't have been in foal, she'd never have been put in foal with us. We'll be keeping the foal with her (and having it gelded if it's a little man!) but that'll be her lot. I won't breed my dogs in case anything goes wrong - i've overloaded on info about foaling as I feel it's my responsibility to know as much as I can for Foxy's sake (even though she's better equipped than me at this :lol. But the bottom line is we love her and i'd be heartbroken if anything happened to her. It is exciting though and I really can't wait  xx


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Any news on Foxy??? Shes going to drive me crazy!!! LoL I know how you are still alive. LoL


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Any news on Foxy??? Shes going to drive me crazy!!! LoL I know how you are still alive. LoL


Not a sausage (or a foal):lol: yet.

she seems a bit uncomfortable today whilst eating - usually, it'shead in bucket, and she doesn't come up for air until she's licked it clean - but doay, she was stamping around, and lifting her legs and just generally seemed restless. But hey, i've been "sure she's going to foal tonight" so it could jsut be the wind that's bothering her haha - or the daylight - or the fact it's Friday :rofl:

I'm going to be a dribbling mess by the end of this.

My son's boss's daughter is a large animal vet abd she's visiting her dad this weekend so she's going to come and give her a check over and see what's what.

The foals still active, so not concerned there, but as it's our first time, it'll be peace of mind (again, i'm not patient at all so this is driving me crazy)!

Hubby's hoping it'll be born this Sunday as it's Mother's Day and he said that can be my gift - tight ******! :lol:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

It's Mother's Day sunday? What country would that be? Here it is another 2 months away..........


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> It's Mother's Day sunday? What country would that be? Here it is another 2 months away..........


England .

My son said the foal's my Mothers Day Present  xx

She must have been restless due to it being Friday - today she's as relaxed as ever :wink:


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anything change with this girl?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

She's eating as normal but I think she looks a little swollen at her back end - her teets look as though they've got even bigger and seem to be pointing to the side a little - no waxing, but she didn't wax with her previous 2 pregnancies - hubby thinks it's wishful thinking as i'm desperate for her to have this foal - and maybe it is  haha.

But she's carrying so low now - she's sunken in her hips but has seemed to be like that for a while. Foal still active. After 3 weeks of beautiful spring weather, we've had blizzards and snow here and shocking winds - so tonight'll probably be the night :lol:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wooowwwzaaa. Now THAT'S a baby belly!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's a few more piccies xxx


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There's another one of those pictures I shouldn't have opened at work...........


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Celeste said:


> There's another one of those pictures I shouldn't have opened at work...........


You: 

Me: :rofl:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL Celeste...I actually just burst out laughing when I read that!!!


----------



## Spitfire080905 (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope so!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yup, I check foaling threads outside of work and school now! People must think I'm into some crazy stuff by now. 

And OMG, she is sooo low. I predict 1 or 2 more days. Nothing more. It just can't go any longer, can it??


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

:shock::shock::shock: Just tuning in... that baby belly!!! I'm surprised it isn't knocking her knees and hocks when she walks!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

That is an amazing belly! I don't think I've ever seen one sinking that low to the ground. Is it just a single foal in there?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

That is one serious baby belly! Holy mackerel! I can't wait to see what this baby


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

oobiedoo said:


> That is an amazing belly! I don't think I've ever seen one sinking that low to the ground. Is it just a single foal in there?


I'm hoping so! My sons's ex sorted out all her care when she was first in foal and said she was going to get her scanned - until you've mentioned it just now, i hadn't even though about twins! On her last check with the vet a few weeks ago for her booster injections, he checked her and said she's in great health. He's the vet that's seen her since my son first bought her, but there was no internal exam etc when he last came - he wasn't concerned about her size - she's never carried twins before - is there a chance she could now?

She's usually such a slight build so I think any weight gain makes a difference to her - but I'm praying twins aren't a factor in her size :?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

existentialpony said:


> :shock::shock::shock: Just tuning in... that baby belly!!! I'm surprised it isn't knocking her knees and hocks when she walks!


Her legs do creak now when she walks - poor thing :-(

But on the up side, my hubby's now convinced she's due anyday now - he can see a change in her over the weekend - and he's NEVER wrong :wink:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Yup, I check foaling t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take your one or two day prediction - thankyou :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is huge! I hope she foals soon-that has to be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I pray there aren't twins. I'd call the vet out to double check it isn't twins so that if there are you're all better prepared since things could go very wrong with twins.
I wish you all the best! ;-)


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

BrieannaKelly said:


> I pray there aren't twins. I'd call the vet out to double check it isn't twins so that if there are you're all better prepared since things could go very wrong with twins.
> I wish you all the best! ;-)


Thankyou  
We have my sons boss's daughter who's a vet who's coming this week to check her over - but only as a favour - she won't have any equipment with her as she's here visiting family x

Would the vet have to scan to check or would it be an internal exam?


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Reckyroo said:


> Thankyou
> We have my sons boss's daughter who's a vet who's coming this week to check her over - but only as a favour - she won't have any equipment with her as she's here visiting family x
> 
> Would the vet have to scan to check or would it be an internal exam?


Not quite sure, sorry. I would think it would be a scan to be exact?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll give the vet a ring tomorrow - she may have had a scan (son isn't sure but the vets visits were usually done during the day whilst he was at work) but the vet'll be able to confirm/advise. Thanks xx

She's quite restless tonight - no change in body/boobies, but she's lifting her legs whilst eating and just seems generally uncomfortable. :-|


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Checking in to see what the vet said?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Checking in to see what the vet said?


She hasn't had a scan (not with his practice anyway - and I can't see her being seen by anyone else as he's a specialist breeding equine vet - she and the stallion had all their swabs etc done with him so I can't see any reason why she'd have a scan with someone else).

He said he didn't think she was unduly big when he came out but he's in our area on Friday and will give me a ring and call in and see her. I mentioned the scan and he said we can sort that when he visits - so i'm thinking he has a mobile unit - (if they do them).

She has no history of twins but I don't know if that is a guarantee that she won't foal twins now.

Can'twaitforthistobeover.com :?


----------



## Meganator (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi!  I recently joined and just checked out this post. There is nothing that can make someone more anxious is when their horse is about to foal and your waiting on her to. We recently had a mini horse to foal, but it seemed to take forever! It is such as exciting, beautiful and rewarding thing. I hope all goes well with your darling horse. Just from reading a few pages i have become quite anxious as well to see how it all turns out. Please keep us posted. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou for your kind words. I think being a complete novice at this, is making me worry. The fact that she looks so big (and is usually such a slight frame) is making me worry. The fact that we have a gestation period of between 320 - 400+ days is definitely making me worry lol :lol:.
Fox is such a sweet horse (when she wants to be and definitely when you have food), she really means the world to us (all of us - ranging from 12 - 72 in age) so if anything went wrong, we'd be beside ourselves! The vet and the local feedstore (all have horses - they've been a great help with nutrition etc) all know me by now and all are happy to help and alleviate my fears (and of course, everyone of this forum are like friends now - even though we're thousands of miles apart!)

I just can't wait for the day when I'm posting foal pics - come on Fox - give me a break and pop this baby out!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Tonights piccies - still no foal *sigh* 

the belly looks enormous (and it is) but she's more low down than side to side...........


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a very pregnant horse.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

She'll probably foal tonight - hubby and 2 sons ill in bed with manflu! 

(Foxy gets more TLC than they do :lol


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed all goes well for her! I definitely support you decision on getting an ultrasound to make sure there is just one! As while they can carry to full term with two, and some mares deliver two fine, there will always be on a little smaller and weaker... 
Here's hoping for just a lot of fluid! (Did you know that in human pregnancy you get about 2kg of fluid? Learnt that the other day, and I couldn't help but apply that to horse pregnancies lol) and a nice big bouncing baby  but that goes without saying!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sending some peaceful and healthy foaling vibes your way!! Ill be checking in often !! Hope you and her get some rest!! (My mare is carying side to side and I swore she had a tractor tire in there last week. The foal has position ed itself better now. She looks like she is not pregnant) praying for comfort for you and your mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm thinking that tonight's the night...........


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

> I'm thinking that tonight's the night...........


haha, that'd be the way wouldn't it? Threaten a visit by the vet, and just before he comes - SHA BAM!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou 

Even my parents said last week that it was less stressful when I had my boys - and I've had four! :grin:


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

And all four are boys!? If so, gosh! what a handful!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright. This mare was clearly waiting for me. I am here Foxy(my BOY has the same name as you) so hurry up and foal already.


----------



## Meganator (Mar 13, 2013)

Reckyroo said:


> Thankyou for your kind words. I think being a complete novice at this, is making me worry. The fact that she looks so big (and is usually such a slight frame) is making me worry. The fact that we have a gestation period of between 320 - 400+ days is definitely making me worry lol :lol:.
> Fox is such a sweet horse (when she wants to be and definitely when you have food), she really means the world to us (all of us - ranging from 12 - 72 in age) so if anything went wrong, we'd be beside ourselves! The vet and the local feedstore (all have horses - they've been a great help with nutrition etc) all know me by now and all are happy to help and alleviate my fears (and of course, everyone of this forum are like friends now - even though we're thousands of miles apart!)
> 
> I just can't wait for the day when I'm posting foal pics - come on Fox - give me a break and pop this baby out!


Oh yes  i remember when my first horse foaled and it is VERY nerveracking. Being new to it is a scary thing, but remember to try to be as calm as you can around her because she'll know by your tone and actions if your nervous. Not saying it will, but try to be prepared for the worse. Horses will capture your heart, and sounds like she has your whole family's heart. Bottome line you'll want to save your horse. Nature has its way for correcting things and has a reason for everything. But, with that said i'd still do everything i could to keep her comfy and i'd be talking with the vet. Watch the moon cycles and things like that. Hopefully it all goes well  she looks quite pregnant! When my mini horse was about to foal she looked like she was dragging the ground. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, as I mentioned, I went to Foxy this morning and had the intention of calling the vet out - which I did, but only to tell them that SHE'D HAD HER FOAL! :happydance:

I couldn't believe it - usually, as I go through the gate, you can hear her moving towards her door - and as you walk around the corner, she greets you with a snort and a "Where's my breakfast" whinny. But not this morning.

It was earily quiet and before I got to the door, I stopped and called her name - still nothing and the nerves set in.

I peered around the door and there was this perfect little foal still lied down at the back of the stable! The afterbirth was clean on the middle of the stable floor (hadn't been walked on at all) which made me think it had only just happened and Fox was standing guard over her baby!

After that, I had a cry, rang home, rang my husband at work (couldn't get hold of him) and just stood and watched him try to stand.

After a barrage of visitors (I think this is the most eagerly awaited foal in the village), the vet came, gave mum a clean bill of health, checked the afterbirth - that was fine and apparently we found a bit that's suppossed to be lucky - can't remember what it's called lol) and checked the colt (yep, I'd missed the important bits in excitement and this is after i'd texted everyone telling them we'd had a filly) :lol: so I had to retext "It's a boy!" 

Earlier, I'd noticed the foal was straining to poo, so the vet watched him for a while, agreed with me and gave him an enema - after that he was much better, gave him his vaccinations (tetanus and 1 other - will have to ask what that is tomorrow as nothing was sinking in at this point), and said to call if we have any concerns.

So we watched them for another few hours and when Fox kicked her stable wall (she's never done that) we thought it was time to give them a bit of time together and left them for a few hours alone.

He's very inquisitive and confident and will come up for a back rub - but Fox always has him in sight and will move between you and him when she's had enough of you touching him.

So now we can relax, take even more piccies that ever and pray for good weather so they can enjoy a bit of time outside.

Phew - i'm so glad she did it by herself - and so proud of her xx


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

omg ... He is PERFECT!

Can you believe this time yesterday he was INSIDE her .. ?

Always amazes me...


----------



## Horatio (Feb 6, 2013)

What a handsome little colt! Love his markings. Congratulations, so glad that everything went smoothly


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

He is just so perfect!!! Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a handsome little man!!!! Congrats!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

OMG!! He's huge! Explains the ginormous belly she had! Congratulations on such a handsome healthy little/big man!! Love his markings too!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He sure is a flashy little thing!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Sooo Cute!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, he is a big boy! Congratulations and glad to see everything went well.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

OH MY SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! :hug:
He's beautiful...and perfect....and...and.....CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay!!!! Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Omg! Told you she would go first! Love your colt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! What a doll!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness...what a cutie. **grabby hands** Can I have him? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful little man


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

What a handsome little dude!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! He's a big boy!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your super lovely colt. He's a big boy, isn't he? So glad it went smoothly.


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats on your big beautiful colt I love his markings


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

He's perfect isnt he? *sigh* :lol:


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

> He's perfect isnt he?


:happydance: he really is. 
Loving the picture of him almost on top of the hay  mums like, I'm trying to eat here....


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Jacqua Stud said:


> :happydance: he really is.
> Loving the picture of him almost on top of the hay  mums like, I'm trying to eat here....


He'd wobbled around for a bit prior to collapsing there and needing a sleep - it's soooooo tiring being a handsome little dood you know :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! He's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Gosh I just love him!!! More pics!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

He is sooo cute! I absolutely adore him! Can i have him? lol


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Such a cutie! Seems like Foxy's pregnancy was much like Tenakee's in the end. I even found Tenakee the same way in the morning. When I didn't hear her usual 'feed me!' wail I knew something was up! Both of them had healthy, and very gorgeous babies.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAYYYY!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! He is soooo absolutely perfect!!!!!! I loveeeeeeeeeee his markings!!! have you thought of any names yet?????? OMG I love him!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful and well worth the wait.  I love his colouring.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

what a beautiful little guy.. congrats....


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

We've no names as yet - his mum's called Patrician Fox (Foxy) and his dad is Dreamcatchers Romeo (Romeo) so not sure to go with something incorporating both or just go totally away from them! And then we need his barn name - that's another thing entirely haha.

Foxy's being a perfect mother, but won't let us anywhere near her baby! She even kicked at my husband today when he was mucking out, so I think for the forseeable future, it's going to be the minimum cleaning out, until she calms down.

Luckily, before she foaled, she was mucked out 4 times a day and had a full muck out as soon as he was born - so she's not too bad for now - but the weather's took a turn for the worst so they can't go out yet - answers on a postcard please :lol:..........

But he's a little sweety - very inquisitive and happy to have a look at what's going on - until mum spoils his fun! Today, whilst she was eating - he was nibbling on her ears, her headcollar and biting her mane - but the food was more interesting and when she squealed at him, he looked at her as though to say "WHAT?".

But mostly, he just looks dazed as though he's still not quite sure where he is :lol:

He's already had his first booking for his "stallion" services, but I'm afraid, those nuggets won't be here after he's 6 months of age  - sorry little man!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it's a darned good thing you're on the other side of the pond!! I would take him in a heartbeat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I love his little chin whiskars!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Such a cutie! Seems like Foxy's pregnancy was much like Tenakee's in the end. I even found Tenakee the same way in the morning. When I didn't hear her usual 'feed me!' wail I knew something was up! Both of them had healthy, and very gorgeous babies.


To be honest, in the end (and as much as I thought i'd want to watch the birth), knowing how much of a mess I was when I knew he'd been born, it's a good idea I wan't present! The first few photos I took are shocking - my hands were shaking so much - much easier this way isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think it's a darned good thing you're on the other side of the pond!! I would take him in a heartbeat!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you can work out how to get past Foxy then let me know haha:lol:


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I love his little chin whiskars!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aren't they just the best :clap:


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Love him! 

Foxtrot and Romeo are both in the phonetic alphabet, maybe you can pick an name from that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Nightside said:


> Love him!
> 
> Foxtrot and Romeo are both in the phonetic alphabet, maybe you can pick an name from that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like that idea - keep em coming :lol:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats a great idea!! I like Charlie!!! or Echo....or Tango...Or Victor....oh geeze....LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been looking into biblical names for mine, because I love the arabic sound of them!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love his little whiskers! He looks like a real sweet heart. As for how to get Foxy to calm down, I haven't the slightest idea. Maybe just do what you're doing and give her a few days to adjust.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

What a foxy little romeo you have there! Did my mare foal yet because that has definitely got to be the baby I am anxiously awaiting!!.. (Checks pasture) No, her little ****** is still tucked away from the world. Well I can always dream can't I? . Congratulations on such a handsome new arrival, I am so jealous your wait is over. I am waiting on two mares, one that doesn't play by the rules and can go any day that is holding her little palomino foal captive and one I don't have to watch till next month who is my most anxiously awaited foal


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

QuarterCarolina said:


> What a foxy little romeo you have there! Did my mare foal yet because that has definitely got to be the baby I am anxiously awaiting!!.. (Checks pasture) No, her little ****** is still tucked away from the world. Well I can always dream can't I? . Congratulations on such a handsome new arrival, I am so jealous your wait is over. I am waiting on two mares, one that doesn't play by the rules and can go any day that is holding her little palomino foal captive and one I don't have to watch till next month who is my most anxiously awaited foal


Haha. That was me a few days ago and now I sit here smug with all the other foal "grannies" 

I honestly had even stopped expecting a foal and then she surprised us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Having a bit of a dilemma day today:

My sons mare (Foxy) was covered by his ex's stallion when they were still together. This was to be the start of her breeding off her stallion. 
Last June, a couple of months after Fox was covered, my son and his ex broke up - and then in September, she moved her horses off the field for good and took them to another boyfriends yard.

Since then, Fox has been on her own, and coped well - probably according to the vet, because she was pregnant and occupied with the impending birth!

My son's ex has in all that time, not once asked to see Fox and all her care has been provided by my son, and since October, my husband and I, my parents and when he was home from work early enough, my son.

On Thursday, when the foal was born, we did what we though was the right thing and rang his ex - she came to see the foal and again asked to come today of which we had no problem. Due to my son now having another girlfriend, who we think the world of, I dealt with the visits.

Tonight however, his ex said she's too much invested in this foal and she's put her heart and sole into it and want's us to hand it over to her as she's more experienced - which I can't deny she is. But I told her, we'd invested love and time (and of course money) into Fox who is only as healthy as she is because of our care, and she should be considered also - it's not just about the foal. I said that she hadn't seen Fox for months, or enquired after her, and now the foal's here, it's being gelded and staying with her.

She thinks it'll be a waste "leaving him in the field" to which I replied that we had every intention of getting him backed and will be having Fox re-backed next year, ready to ride.

She wants him to be showed, but I'm not interested in that part of horse ownership and said I've no problem with her showing him (she's no transport, neither have we so not sure how she's going to work that one out), but I feel as though this is overshadowing the joy that we've had with his arrival. I do feel for her, but she chose to have her stallion gelded so this is his only offspring, and I couldn't see to make her ealise that this isn't just any foal, this is Foxy's foal - and after she asked why couldn't we get a pony to keep her company, why does it have to be this foal, I wondered if I'd have been better off not letting her know and shutting her out - so as to avoid all this!

I've nothing against her, but the decisions that we've made as a family are now being questioned: I'd like Fox to wean him naturally - she's always been used as a broodmare so never had that chance - and providing she keeps her condition, I'd like to go down that route - but she want's him to be sent to her yard for a few months instead to wean him!
She said he needs more company of other horses - we can't afford to have them both on a yard, although my husband has been talking of getting another pony for them both for company but that's a big decision so not sure about that! Foxy's feed has been analyised - even though her weight is excellent (as said by the vet in January and on Thursday) and this is seeming more trouble than it's worth. She doesn't get on with her parents, and I do feel sorry for her, but how do I tell her politely to butt out - I can see this escalating which I don't want it to do, but it's already feeling like a hassle and it's only been 2 days!
My son and his girlfriend are my priority and I tried to tell his ex this but she just cried! I think i'm just going to have to do what I think best and hope it works out - i.e. get the little man gelded, let mum wean him and keep them together (maybe with another companion). Do they need to be with a lot more horses - or does anyone else just have the 2 - mother and son/daughter?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!!!!I can understand her excitement...but really...its just not fair that you have been the ones caring for Foxy all this time and she thinks its ok to just waltze in now and take the prize...if there was nothing in writing...than I would just stick to your plan...you have invested so much time and love with both of them...and many people have just two...they will keep eachother company...and Foxy will teach him so much Sounds like she just has the crazy baby eyes right now....and what you plan to do with him down the road is your decision...not every horse must enter the ring...gosh...some should simply aviod it...LOL my thoughts are with you on this one....stick with your gut and your heart xoxoxo


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, that is a bit of a dilemma. I would explain to her that, while you respect her opinion, you're going to do with the foal what you feel is best for him, just as you have been doing with Foxy. You have invested a lot of time and money into her and at the same time that you respect her opinions, she needs to do the same for you and let you raise this foal in the way that works best for you and your family. If you want, you can let her know she is more than welcome to see him, show, etc., but the ultimate decisions surrounding these two horses rest with you and your family. If you want him to wean naturally, then she needs to respect that decision. I'm sure she thinks that she's helping by analyzing Foxy's feed, etc., but I think both she and her foal (I mean look at the size of him!) are testament that you have done an excellent job. Maybe tell her that you appreciate her input, but if you have questions, you will ask her.

As far as having them around other horses, I'm not too sure on that one. I can see maybe learning social skills and the like it may be useful, but someone else might be able to better answer that question than I could.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If she wants him that badly, she should make you a financial offer that will make the deal sweet for you. She is not that worried about getting foals out of her horse or she would not have gelded him. 

Any horse I have could be bought if I thought the person would give them a good home and they made a high enough offer. The cost would be WAY more than they are worth. 

She can't just demand that you give her the horse for free.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou all for your words of encouragement x I don't want to stop her seeing the foal but I do think the main attraction at the moment is that he's just like daddy! As for the financial offer, nothing would be big enough haha.:lol:
His ex will have to accept (like you said) that this is our horse, and whilst we might not be the most experienced horse owners out there, everything we do is for Foxy's benefit (and now our little mans too) and we would never put her at risk in any way.
My son and his girlfriend are my priority over who should be visiting, and as it's my sons mare (and my foal - my Mothers Day present - albeit late haha) his ex will have to accept that - i wouldn't expect to go and visit her horse when it suits me, and she shouldn't really expect the same. She doesn't seem to realise though that it's not just "The foals here so now I want to stake my claim", Fox has been here all along, and there hasn't been one bit of interest in her - my poor girl - she really is just a brood mare to some!
Anyway, I'm going to stand firm and politely reject her advice unless it's of benefit and then i'll say thankyou!
The foal had wandered over to my son tonight (he was at the stable door as Fox has been very protective so we've been doing the minimum over the last day) and he started to suckle on my sons hand - and she told him that the foal shouldn't get too used to people - Fox could see my son was no threat (and he was out of harms was should she decide to take back posession of her babe) and was happy to let him stroke his fuzzy little mane. :-|
I just told his ex to enjoy the moment and we'll deal with the other stuff as it arises - she wanted to discuss weaning, and breaking in - I told her that i'm sure it wont always be plain sailing, but we'd work through any problems.
Phew - first the sleepless night waiting for the baby - and now this - what would I do without you all. Goodnight - more pics to follow tomorrow - they're all the same but he's just gorgeous


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There shouldn't be any dilemma here. Her stud supplied the sperm, but you and your mare provided all the care, money and basically everything to bring this foal into the world. The ex has no claim here and if she thinks she does, she needs to get her head checked.

Enjoy your boy. Tell the ex that she's welcome to visit, but anything beyond her visiting every once in a (great) while is NOT welcome, nor will it be tolerated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Do not let her try and take over how he is raised....man...I dont know this woman but I kinda want to punch her in the throat....


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> There shouldn't be any dilemma here. Her stud supplied the sperm, but you and your mare provided all the care, money and basically everything to bring this foal into the world. The ex has no claim here and if she thinks she does, she needs to get her head checked.
> 
> Enjoy your boy. Tell the ex that she's welcome to visit, but anything beyond her visiting every once in a (great) while is NOT welcome, nor will it be tolerated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Completely agree here! ;-)
Looking forward to more lovely photos


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd tell her to kiss it where the sun don't shine. If I were her, I'd be pleased as punch that you even told me about the foal, so you have already gone above and beyond for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou all for your support - I'm going to keep her included in his life providing that things don't get difficult - if they do, I'll have to have a rethink. I do think the attractions due to him looking like daddy and of course him being a foal, so I hope that wears off soon. 

Anyway, back to the important stuff - PHOTO'S:

Isn't it amazing just how much they grow and what they can do in a few short days x He's far more confident than Fox would like :lol:


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

such a gorgeous little foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is precious!!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful - I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

He's such a handsome little guy! I'm glad you guys seem to have gotten things worked out.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Well, yesterday the forum was offline (certainly in the UK anyway) so had plenty of chance to take more piccys.*
*Fox has relaxed in the last few days, we've even managed a full muck-out today so pleased with that - she only pinned her ears once - and that was when we walked past her hay-net :lol:*
*Our little man still remains nameless - but for a registered name, I'm trying out "Into the Mystic" - it's one of my favourite songs. For his stable name, i've been thinking of Dallas, but somehow he doesn't fit it so still working on that one.*
*Anyway, heres a few pics - the ones of him trying every which way to get to the bottom of the feed bucket are lovely - his legs are just too long!*

*Lets' see what this feed lark's all about........*

*Mmmmm - Can't seem to reach the bottom....*

*Maybe if I bend this leg?*

*Nope, how about this leg?*

*Stupid bucket!*

*I need a lie down. zzzzzzz*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't see the pictures...........


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't seem to upload anything at the moment :evil: - will keep trying :? xx


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing them!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Lets' see what this feed lark's all about........*
*

*


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Can't seem to reach the bottom........*


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Maybe if I bend this leg?*
*

*


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Nope, how about this leg?

*


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Both legs?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

How about the "leaning" method.........


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Stupid bucket!*


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*ZZZZZzzzzzzz .........*


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Reckyroo said:


> *ZZZZZzzzzzzz .........*


Awwww!!!!!! That melted my heart!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Awwww!!!!!! That melted my heart!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think he looks like a baby deer on this one x


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Nawwwww  his little nose all smooshed up! Too cute!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I am in LOVE!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is wayyyyyyyyy toooooooo cuteeeeeee


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

He really is such a gorgeous foal! He's going to be stunning when he's older


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the pics he is too cute


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Adorableness!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

smoooshy face!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

We now have the runs (as int he foal does, not me) :lol: which is all down his bum, tail and legs - I understand this is the norm after about a week - 10 days of birth due to the mare coming back into heat. 

He could really do with a wash (vets advice to stop him being sore) but he's suddenly decided he's coming nowhere near me or anyone else! He could do with a jacket on too as the weathers turned bad - blizzards etc - so any tips on how to sort this without stressing him or mum out would be good :? Fox is great now but i'm just worried in case we stress him out. We sat in the stable for ages today but he was running around, then hiding behind mum and looking at us from under her belly - i'm sure he was laughing at us...........


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeeee....just take your time....and maybe go in and act like you are on a mission doing other things...usually they cant help themselves and have to wander over to investigate....the more you act like you are not there for them and you really have important things to do...the more they must interrupt you...lol good luck and keep us posted!!!!  treats and toys help too...


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

anniegirl said:


> Aweeeee....just take your time....and maybe go in and act like you are on a mission doing other things...usually they cant help themselves and have to wander over to investigate....the more you act like you are not there for them and you really have important things to do...the more they must interrupt you...lol good luck and keep us posted!!!!  treats and toys help too...


Thankyou. I'm going to go and do a full muck out again today so should be there for a good couple of hours - the minute you put clean bedding down, he loves to lie in it, so if i'm there long enough he'll sleep and then he doesn't care what you do to him 

His runs have stopped now but his tail's still a bit yucky so will try and give that a wash (and get his coat on him).

Also, what toys could he have? And what treats would he be able to manage to eat?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

even an empty water bottle or small jolly ball can capture their attention...and if you are giving him a small amount of supplements he enjoys in his own bucket he will think he won the lottery!!! Grated carrots in small amounts as well...I know its hard to do with mom there prob thinking she has first dibs on everything...lol so maybe if you are giving some to her as well he will naturally follow what she does and be so involved you could prob give him a quick wash with even warm water and a cloth


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

anniegirl said:


> even an empty water bottle or small jolly ball can capture their attention...and if you are giving him a small amount of supplements he enjoys in his own bucket he will think he won the lottery!!! Grated carrots in small amounts as well...I know its hard to do with mom there prob thinking she has first dibs on everything...lol so maybe if you are giving some to her as well he will naturally follow what she does and be so involved you could prob give him a quick wash with even warm water and a cloth


See - that's why I joined this site :lol: cheers x

That's a great idea - he's already munching on bit of sugarbeet (I don't think he knows why - just that mum does it - and it's warmed with warm water too ) 

I'll put a bit in his own bucket this aft. 

Now, where's the grater............:wink:


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He is an especially cute foal! I love his color pattern.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, we have made zero progress yesterday and today with trying to start getting him used to a headcollar or even get him a coat on. :-(

We're inches deep in snow and the wind is howling! This is making him very skittish and Fox is once again on high alert watching him like a hawk (and watching us too!)!

After being a nosey parker for the best part of this week and coming over and nibbling everything that you've got hold of, he now won't come near us - i'm hoping it is just the wind as all week Fox has been relaxed and he's been so inquisitive!

Fox tried to bite my eldest son when he went near her food whilst mucking out and wasn't happy at being reprimanded, but even though she's a foal to protect (or thinks she has to protect from us) the same ground rules still apply!

Being new to this, i'm assuming it's nature to protect from people she's previously trusted and how long will this go on for - thought we were on the better end of it - or am I just being impatient and need to give her more time (patience isn't one of my strong points I admit)?



Answers on a postcard please............


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww....that peek-a-boo picture is SO cute!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

You must tell your poor son not to take it personal...normally...especially when kept in a stall with no room to roam...the mother can become over protective...and usually will only let who has been spending regular time with her near the baby....dont forget...if they were outside...she would be able to move around more freely ...she is probably feeling a little trapped right now and is on high alert thinking she has to protect the baby....im sure she is wanting to stretch her legs and can get bored...the baby is hiding because he senses from his mother that there must be something to hide from...the only thing you can do at this point is try to spend as much time with Foxy as you can...the rest will follow...can you let her outside for some fresh air and sunshine at all?even for an hour a day? she is prob feeling very cooped up and frustrated...if the temp isnt going down to low I wouldnt worry about the blanket....he will grow an adequate coat as nature intended...right now the main thing is gaining Foxy's trust again and making sure she is secure if that makes any sense at all...Im kinda rambling...LOL


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

anniegirl said:


> You must tell your poor son not to take it personal...normally...especially when kept in a stall with no room to roam...the mother can become over protective...and usually will only let who has been spending regular time with her near the baby....dont forget...if they were outside...she would be able to move around more freely ...she is probably feeling a little trapped right now and is on high alert thinking she has to protect the baby....im sure she is wanting to stretch her legs and can get bored...the baby is hiding because he senses from his mother that there must be something to hide from...the only thing you can do at this point is try to spend as much time with Foxy as you can...the rest will follow...can you let her outside for some fresh air and sunshine at all?even for an hour a day? she is prob feeling very cooped up and frustrated...if the temp isnt going down to low I wouldnt worry about the blanket....he will grow an adequate coat as nature intended...right now the main thing is gaining Foxy's trust again and making sure she is secure if that makes any sense at all...Im kinda rambling...LOL


Thankyou for your reassurance and it all makes perfect sense - keep it coming :lol:. We're putting it down to baby hormones with Foxy and what you said - protection and cooped up. Today was freezing, and still windy but not quite as fierce. My husband was working there all afternoon, finishing off (and starting more) paths and hard standings, and getting the "baby paddock" ready for when it's a bit warmer. Electric fence ready to be plugged in (on low of course - Fox won't go anywhere near it so I don't even bother to turn it on just for her - we now just need the foal to respect it the same). I spent a couple of hours in the stable today, and mum and baby didn't seem as bothered.
My son and his girlfriend came down tonight and we had another hour there - the little man was trying his hardest to move his mums treat toy around the stable (forgot my camera though ) and kept stamping on the floor and then bending down to see if there was a treat there. It's a rolly boredom breaker that has a hole in it and treats fall out when it's rolled, so it was funny to see him stamping on the floor, then bending down to see if there was a result! So cute......:wink:
Fox was much calmer tonight, only paying us any interest when she heard a dog bark - and my son held the foal halter collar while the little one had a sniff and a nibble at it. We're just going to do that for a few days, rubbing his face while he's occupied with the halter before we go any further with him. He certainly doesn't seem nervous again, just curious, but keeping mum in sight.
Hopefully, it should be getting warmer this week (snow and freezing temps at the minute) so i'm hopeful for a trip outside  xx


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would probably get hands on the foal whether he wants to be caught or not. Mom can be held or tied up if she is being a problem. The more he gets handled and gets to use you as a scratching post, the more likely he will be to want to be caught and scratched on.

Mom might also be a bit concerned, but by now, she should be back to normal and used to you handling the foal. If you're wanting to halter him, grab another person and sidle him up to momma or a corner so you can grab him, then have the more capable person hold the foal (wrapping arms around his chest and bum) while the other desensitizes him to the halter, although with him acting skitish, I'd just put it on him while scratching him to start off then do your sliding on/off repeatedly at the end, where he'll hopefully be more calm =) 

Good luck!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Right. If the choice is up to him, he will not participate. This is normal. You will eventually have to catch him and it will be easier while he is little.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its so interesting how different foal personalities are.

Wrecker is so incredibly friendly. She trots right up to anyone, not just me, but anyone and demands to be pet. She nibbles on everything and licks anything she can. I have never met a foal so friendly. At 4 days old, she'd be up to you before Chilly would make it up. And Chilly knows we always carry cookies.

She has had a blanket put on and taken off daily. And the past 2 days, she has had a halter put on her without a lick of protest. I am so impressed.

And then I read of Fox's mood swings and a very shy little colt. That makes me sad that he won't let you handle him. I don't know what I'd do if I wasn't able to pet Wrecker.

I also agree with grabbing and desensitizing the little booger while he's young and small. He's week or so older then Wrecker and im already having a hard time restraining her when needed. (Shes not a fan of her booty being touched...it seems to tickle her...so I'm making her be a fan by doing it frequently...lol) But compared to what she was when she was born, to now, HUGE difference in strength.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah, Simba was never bad to be caught, but right when he was born and the first couple days when he didn't know me, he'd be a bit of a booger. Nothing I couldn't handle by myself since Josie knows who is boss and will do whatever I want her to do ;p I halterbroke him to where he was leading freely, getting completely off the pressure when he was 2 days old and would lead him around after that, letting Josie follow. He got so frickin friendly, he'd talk to me any time he saw me or any other human around, just like if we were all horses, lol. Could never get away from him, actually, lol, he was such a brat, wanting to nibble on everything, including my saddle!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How about any up dates??


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's so handsome, cograts!!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi All

Sorry for the delay in updates - we have been revelling in the awesomness that is Teddy (he finally has a name) .
It's surprising how much time your horses can take out of your day (especially when you have a deckchair next to the stable haha).
For 3 weeks, Teddy wouldn't leave the safety of his stable - Fox would and did, but Teddy found the big wide world too scary a prospect to step outside! Finally, when I had gone a way for a few days with our younger boys (left hubby and eldest son in charge), a friend who had called to see our boy managed to get (i.e. carry) Teddy outside where he stood with splayed legs wondering what the heck he was stood on! Once he realised that there was waaaaaay more space outside to run about, he's at the stable door first each morning raring to go! 
Fox is now totally uninterested on what we do to Teddy - he can still be a big baby and squeal for mummy, but she knows we're not going to hurt him and carries on munching.
Once the hormones had calmed down and Fox was happy to let us near her precious baby, we started on the headcollar and leadrope training. We've had endless hours of fun with a (big) squirmy baby who can have some fantastic tantrums, kicking etc but it seems to have finally clicked that it's happening every night whether he likes it or not and last night it was on and both mum and baby were being led round the field in a matter of a minute - our best time ever haha.
A visit from the farrier has happened and although Ted kept his distance at first, the farrier was happy that we left him and after a while he was curious enough to some and check him out and nibble on his belt! Daily leg rubbing and lifting is underway - so the next time it'll be Teddy's turn with the farrier (who by the way said he's the most perfect put together foal he's seen - I'msoproud.com):lol:
Teddy's teething at the moment and seems to find relief in biting everything he can - he particularly likes any item of clothing and will clamp on and just let you pull him around whilst he follows you. 
He really is our superstar - Fox is her usual "Where's my dinner?" mare that she's always been, but she seems the calmest that she's been - motherhood suits her 
Anyway, now for the best bit - the piccys:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! He's gotten so big!! Still as gorgeous as ever, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow! He's gotten so big!! Still as gorgeous as ever, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is big - he's amazed us with his rapid growth - that's my sons girlfriend with him and she's only 5'1" but his bum is so high at the moment and the difference in 7 weeks since he was born is astounding! He's still very much into mums milk although he will graze and eat when the feed first goes down (still feeding them together at the moment) but he gets bored quickly and soon comes to see what we're up to.

He just has the most perfect face - who am I kidding - he IS perfect :wink:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

YAY! An update! He is gorgeous for sure! Funny how time flies once they're on the ground, lol.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Aww, thanks for the update. Teddy is the perfect name for him cuz I just want to snuggle up with him. What a cutie!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

He is such a handsome guy!!! Im happy for the update and glad to hear all is well with Foxy and Teddy!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Updates???


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Where does time go????

Teddy is now 6 months old as of the 10th September (really can't believe it) and growing each day. I went on holiday in August and had just bought him a new velcro headcollar - I tried it on him a few weeks ago, and it didn't fit - seriously, how fast do they grow?

He's had his first farrier visit (due another in a few weeks) - to which he hopped about a bit on 3 legs and I honestly thought he could have behaved a little better, but the farrier was really pleased with him and said he was the best foal he'd done for a long time - so well done Teddy!

That aside, I'm having a bit of a dilemma at the moment.....
Admittedly, my horse handling experience is limited - it amounts to Foxy (who at 15 is easy - and handling Teddy (after being showed what to do by my sons gf who has youngsters) since him being a foal. But now he's getting bigger and is ready for gelding, i'm having to consider my options with him and just if i'm going to be able to handle him in the future. :?
I've had many a sleepless night (and shed lots of tears :-() at the thought of selling him, but to be honest all i'd really do with him would keep him with Fox and break him to ride in a few years and I'm constantly told that he'd be a fantastic eventing horse and he should be given the chance to reach his potential. 
I do need the experience of someone else with me to guide me through him growing up - handling etc (there's only my sons gf who has that - none of my good friends are horsey) and as she's just started uni and is looking to buy her own horse (her mum and sis ride their other 2) I don't want to put too much pressure on her as she's got her own life to enjoy. We do have a buyer who is a good friend of my son, has horses to event and lives on a farm and fell in love with Teddy from day 1) and is desperate to buy him, but how do you cope with selling something you're head over heels in love with? 

Anyway, enough of that - i'm going to keep him on Fox as long as I can so I can push it to the back on my mind for another few months at least - so here's the good part - the pics! Fox has dropped a little weight in the last week or so (there pics are from last weekend and today) as the temperature has dropped and I'm still leaving the stable door open for them to wander in and out - and they're still preferring out at the moment.........


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a big old boy so it cracks me up seeing him belly up to the milk bar!! Beautiful horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good golly, holy be-jesus! He is HUGE. WHAT THE H*LL ARE YOU FEEDING HIM?!?!?

Momma must have super-milk. :shock:

****. that last picture is just hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

He's a giant isn't he - mums 15.2h and he's almost as big as her at only 6 months, but he's at least going to be an easy keeper by the looks of things unless she really has got super milk :lol:.

When the farrier had been, and their headcollars had been removed, he was straight over to Fox to suckle - quite funny when he's having to crouch down but still needs that comfort off mum. 

He tried to feed more than she'll let him though - and usually he's rewarded with a bite on the bum if she's eating herself (so no change there then). xx

And he just LOVES to carry things around - his feed buckets (they're usually strewn around his field), headcollar when it's removed, mobile phone if I leave it on the stable door and we even have plastic milk bottles hung up in his stable which he loves to chew


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

How did I miss this??? He's gorgeous Reckyroo. And yes, huge!


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

In regards to you keeping him and handling him in the future, have you considered finding a trainer/lesson barn in your area that'd be willing to work with you and Teddy? Limited knowledge is something easy to fix, but you have to be willing to search for the answers that you need. Even if you don't find a lesson barn that's suitable for youngsters like Teddy, you COULD contact a lesson barn and ask specifically for lessons that involve groundwork, learning how to lunge, what to do with pushy horses, how to move their front and hind quarters away from you, etc, and explain your situation to them. You'd want a barn/trainer with a lot of experience and the patience to train both human and animal. What I learned when I was adamantly lessoning is that I didn't want to deal with the trainers who didn't take the time to explain thought processes, both human and horse, to me, and if they wouldn't let me step in and try for myself, I high-tailed it out of there. I'd suggest looking for a friendly person who's as rooted in teaching both horse And human what to do. It's almost like apprenticing, the difference is you're still paying them as you would for a lesson. You'd benefit a lot from those kinds of lessons in the long run, both with Teddy and any horse you or your children acquire in the future.

In regards to selling him, have you considered leasing him out to those who event instead? Someone else would get to enjoy him for what he is eventer wise, you'd still get the pleasure of owning him and being able to do what you want with him, plus if it's not a free-lease and it's drafted out, you'd get some financial help from the person leasing him. You can even specify that you want to keep him on your property, something people do all of the time, and you already have a lease prospect in your son's friend. It could easily be the best of both worlds.

Regardless, he is adorable. I really hope you get to keep him.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I emphasize with you. I've been told from day one that my little weed has a lot of potentional and it would be silly of me to just use her as a trekker/happy hunter and dressage horse when she is so suited for eventing. I've been told I should sell her to let her reach her full potentional and that my mare should be relegated to the broodmare paddock only.
You know what i think?
It's my life, my horses who I've cared for deeply and my decision. Ok I'm not a top notch rider but that doesn't stop me wanting to improve, work with a trainer, enjoy by horses. I don't think I wil ever be an eventer type but that is ok because at the end of the day, if I am providing my horses with the best possible care then are they really going to care if I don't ride them over Xc?
So, I think that if you can afford it, you do whatever you bloody well want to. Don't let others shape how you feel. You are more than capable of getting lessons on Foxy once that handsome chap is weaned. You are more than capable of providing those horses with the essentials of life and from what I've read you've got a good idea about manners and boundaries. Don't let anyone tell you you can't, especially not yourself.
Good luck in whatever you decide to do  and keep those photos coming! He is a hunk!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Thankyou - this has been horrible - the thought of selling him - but my DH (who doesn't so emotion etc lol), after saying we should sell him and we don't know enough about training etc, has now backtracked and enlisted the help of a few "horsie" people he's met through work. So for now, Teddy's getting gelded and we're going to go from there. He's been such a little angel this last couple of weeks, it's almost like he knew what we'd been thinking. He backed up yesterday in the field when he was getting a little too close (I was poo-picking) and kept a mannerly distance before getting bored and galloping off to Foxy. I do know what he should and shouldn't be getting away with - I just feel sometimes a bit overwhelmed and lack the confidence, but i'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet. Thanks for the votes of confidence - my boy is staying!
And equinebovine - I agree wholeheartedly with you - I may not be the best (far from it) in my riding skills, but by golly, he'll have a good life with me 
Watch this space.....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Plenty of opertunitiy to improve your knowledge. You must have some confidence or you would have got rid of them both by now. From what you've said they are not jumping all over you or pushing boundaries and I'm sure you'd know if they were. Get that hunk gelded and weaned and go from there. Keep us updated!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Totally with Eqqy!!! Well put that girl


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha I'm used to having to defend my fear of throwing myself and my horse over solid objects just because she's 'suited for it'. Bloody hell a horse is a horse, unless they are purposely bred they can be suited for anything. Seen some nice dressage horses made from OTTBs, SBs, Clydesdales and QHs. Also seen some nice XC horse who look suited to nothing more than happy hacks. It is what you make of it.
Ahem, more photos please lol he really is a cutie!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

He's being gelded a week on Friday - i'll be getting pics of that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Reckyroo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updates - we have been revelling in the awesomness that is Teddy (he finally has a name) .
> It's surprising how much time your horses can take out of your day (especially when you have a deckchair next to the stable haha).
> ...


Beautiful baby! a tricolored foal! you must be so happy!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's not tricolored. He's bay. :wink: 

He sure is a cute guy.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Gelded - check
Weaning - not yet, but preparing for it in the next month or so.
Passport name decided - YES!!!!! After almost 10 months, I finally have a name to register him that I think is worthy of his awesomeness  - Bronntanas Fox - which means Fox's Gift in Irish - mum is called Foxy and she's from Ireland so I wanted something that linked her to him.
Perfect methinks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

